# Pregnancy test ?



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

What is the latest you got a positive result?

I am 26 DPO (supposedly) and the last negative test was 21 DPO, I don't want to waste any more money on tests, but I feel more tired and nauseaous every day. I really just want to know.

Is there any point to testing again? Could it still end up positive? Arg!


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Is your period late, then? I never got a positive pg test with my second child. I kept checking and then went into the dr. and I was already almost 3 months along! I think I'm having that happen again. The waiting is killing me so I feel for you!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am nearly 2 weeks late, but this is my first post partum cycle. I am charting and I am pretty sure I ovulated though, so I am confused by this whole ordeal. I tested (AGAIN) today and it seemed like a very, very faint line. Might have been an evaporation line, but I don't think so because it seemed pink, not grey like an evaporation line would be. I wish I knew what was happening! I feel like I have been obsessing all over the board :LOL I am officially obsessed with this


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

: I'm SO obsessed! It's not even funny! I've been charting for a year now and have been having my cycles since ds3 was 8 wks old. I'm so insanely obsessed it's not even funny! We can obsess together!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Sounds great :LOL I think dh is tired of hearing me exclaim I JUST DON"T GET IT







: It is nice to know someone understands


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm still wondering. How about you?


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Yup







Maybe I'll try testing again tomorrow







Are you testing again?


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm trying to hold out until Monday. I don't want to spend yet another $10 on a test. Isn't that awful? We have like no money right now and I just figure if I'm pregnant it's free to just wait and see!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

:LOL I don't want to spend any more $$$ either. DH bought a double pack of the cheapest test he could find ($6 for 2!!) so I might try the 2nd tomorrow or Monday. I want to take it sooner than later because dh is getting excited about the possibility and I think he might take it harder than me if its neg at this point. The less time to get excited about it the better for him :LOL


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Check out my new sig line!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

COngrats Amy!









FRM- try a E.P.T. test. Those are the best brand IMO. They cost more, but I've never had an evap. line like the cheaper brands. It came up positive at 11DPO with my ds! Oh, my second choice is Confirm One Step.

Good luck!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Yay!! Congrats ekblad7!!!!

Another faint line/evap line today. I think the tests are just too cheap. That's what I get for 2 for $6 :LOL Maybe I will just go for the @%$# blood test


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

How many dpo are you? My dr. laughed at me for checking before I was at least 14 dpo. That was today for me. Interesting that I got the dark line today. I was expecting another negative. I bought the two for $8 ones today. The cheapest I've done so far and the line came up! Go figure! Rooting you on!!!!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

My Chart

I'm like 29 DPO. There is a clear thermal shift, but my temps aren't too high. Don't know


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow! I don't know how to interpret that. You're going to need the blood test b/c I'm losing sleep over this. :LOL


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Me too :LOL I am going to try to get in tomorrow. SOMETHING is going on, I'm just not sure what!! In your pg that you never tested positive, were you testing all along and it never came up +++ or did you just not know you were at all? I feel all sorts of symptoms, but don't figure I can be after all these negative results. I am so frustrated!!

Thanks for obsessing with me :LOL


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

I tested but never tested positive. Go figure. It was very frustrating! And I tested positive for ovulating!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeRangeMama*
Me too :LOL I am going to try to get in tomorrow. SOMETHING is going on, I'm just not sure what!! In your pg that you never tested positive, were you testing all along and it never came up +++ or did you just not know you were at all? I feel all sorts of symptoms, but don't figure I can be after all these negative results. I am so frustrated!!

Thanks for obsessing with me :LOL

It's tomorrow already! :LOL Did you get an appt?
















:


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I can't get in till tomorrow!! One more day to obsess :LOL


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

:


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

: Ok, I've been lurking since your first post FRM, and I can't wait to find out how your blood test comes out














:

oh, and congrats ekblad on your pg


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Well, I just got back from the blood test. Now I just need to wait for the results TOMORROW. Ugh! Another 24 hours. My doc said that I most likely ovulated, but perhaps low levels of estrogen made there be no lining to shed which is why I wouldn't have bled







: But my temps are still high, so I doubt that's it. She also said its not that uncommon for it to not show on a HPT. I guess I will know for sure tomorrow







Oooh the suspense is killing me


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

OMG! I'm dieing here!


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

: i'm intrigued (and excited!).


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Its
















I just kept telling myself that it really wasn't a good time, and my ds' just aren't ready, and another year before we try again would be better timing, but I am so sad that its negative. So is dh









Now I just need to figure out what the heck is going on. My breasts are soo sore today, I have frequent bouts of nausea, gagging on the toothbrush, I am sooo tired, my abdomen is tender and crampy. Ugh! I wish I knew what was going on









Thanks for obsessing with me, at least now I have some answers.


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, that's odd. Although my blood test was negative a couple of weeks ago and here I am pg.







Keep me posted and let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------

